

What an API can tell you about a product - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/03/what-apis-can-tell-you-about-product.html

======
stcredzero
An API will often give you an idea of how advanced or mature a product's
architecture is. Does the API have any notion of objects? Can you imagine an
OO system behind the API?

An example from personal experience: Does a workflow engine require you to
read database tables to integrate other software to their state information?
(Red flag: How will encapsulation be enforced?)

